# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  واترمارکینگ در php

## reza_alie

سلام خدمت همه دوستان 
در این تاپیک بنده قصد داشتم نحوه ساخت واترمارک در phpرو خدمت شما آموزش بدم همراه با سورس
سورس:


<?php
/**
 * in the name of allah
 * @author Reza Ali
 * @copyright 2015
 * @project_name watermark
 */
 
$stamp = imagecreatefrompng('images/watermark.png');
$image= imagecreatefromjpeg('images/picture.jpg');
 
$marge_right = 20;
$marge_bottom = 20;
$sx = imagesx($stamp);
$sy = imagesy($stamp);
 
 
imagecopy($image, $stamp, imagesx($image) - $sx - $marge_right, imagesy($image) - $sy - $marge_bottom, 0, 0, imagesx($stamp), imagesy($stamp));
 
header('Content-type: image/png');
imagepng($image);
imagedestroy($image);
?>

خروجی:رضا علی بروی تصویر افتاده است 
.

1.pngتشکر=رضایت

----------


## ashkufaraz

برای watermark و کلا کار با تصاویر imageMagic فوق العاده اس

----------


## SadeghPro19

من با کلاس ImageWorkshop کار کردم خیلی خوبه تقریبا هرچیزی هم که نیازتون باشه داره. مثال هاش به همراه مستنداتش هم هست.

----------

